# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  [S] Dự án H-Frame CNC: Little Monster của Solero và Hoctap256.

## solero

Đầu năm rỗi việc nên tranh thủ làm tí cho nó bớt mùi bia rượu các cụ ah.

Không dài dòng quá làm chi em xin post tạm cấu hình máy:

+ Loại: 3 trục (có thể lên 4)
+ Hành trình: 300x300x200
+ Khung: Sắt tấm phay mài lắp ghép
+ Truyền động: KR30 và KR33
+ Motor: Step
+ Spindle: China 2,2KW
+ Controler: Mach3, NCV5, DDCSV...

Mục đích: Chưa có mục đích. 

Dựng tạm hình nó dư lày ạ:







Mời các cụ vào chém cho xôm.

----------

GOHOME, h-d, Luyến, Mạch Việt, nhatson, th11

----------


## Gamo

Nhòm thiết kế là thấy ghét rồi

Mà trục Z gắn ngược thì bắt bằng cách nào?

----------


## solero

> Nhòm thiết kế thấy 2 trục Z gắn ngược là ghét rồi


Tôi thích vậy đấy! Lão không thích chỗ nào nói xem nào?

----------


## Gamo

Thiết kế này chứng tỏ là 1 tên đang khoe của

----------


## vpopviet

mỗi xy chạy 2 thì mình có thể chấp nhận, còn z 2 trục mà hành trình lại có 300 là sau ta, có phí quá không chủ thớt

----------


## hung1706

double X Y Z luôn hay Z là 2 trục riêng anh ?

----------


## solero

> Thiết kế này chứng tỏ là 1 tên đang khoe của


Z ngược hay xuôi chả liên quan gì đến của cả cụ gà lèm nhèm nhỉ?




> mỗi xy chạy 2 thì mình có thể chấp nhận, còn z 2 trục mà hành trình lại có 300 là sau ta, có phí quá không chủ thớt


Double Z cụ ạ. Hành trình 200 thôi.




> double X Y Z luôn hay Z là 2 trục riêng anh ?


Double XYZ cụ ạ.

----------


## solero

Em vừa tải xong 10GB Solidwors, cài xong vừa mò vừa vẽ đống đó trong 1,5 tiếng nên còn nhiều cái chưa được ưng ý ạ. Em mới dùng SW lần đầu các cụ thông cảm.

----------


## Luyến

Sao cái bệ máy ko làm hình hộp mà lại làm thế kia?  Đã phay kin loại là liên quan đến tưới tiêu á bàn map đó cụ định là thoát nước kiểu gì ? ...

----------


## solero

Em phay PCB cần gì tưới hả cụ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, các cụ có mẫu thiết kế nào có phần thoát nước thoát phôi hem, cho em xin với

----------


## racing boy

Thảo nào ông găm cả thúng im483 cho cụ này này rồi

----------


## Gamo

Giàu quá, 6 con KR, 6 bộ drivers + 6 con motor, chơi luôn 6 con alpha/HBS/Servo cho nó đạt đẳng cấp, IM483 thì nửa mùa quá

----------


## CKD

Đại giu quá, không so được với cụ roài.
Cái liên kết XZ, cũng hóng xem cụ giải quyết thế nào. Dự là phải chọc ngoái vào cái adapter của block đây.

Mớ này chơi double Ezi step cho cụ gà lác mắt đi cụ Kem. Step size 42 đủ chạy ầm ầm rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Ezi step 42 mà chạy bộ Y 30kg chắc như con rùa quá... mà đại giu có cần đi khám cụ Linh hem?

----------


## Luyến

> Em phay PCB cần gì tưới hả cụ


PCB mà chơi đúp XYZ mấy bộ RK thì gấu bắc cực roài. Tưởng chơi kim loại hehe

----------


## ktshung

nghe có cái ông hoctap256 là biết đại gia rồi

----------


## hoctap256

> nghe có cái ông hoctap256 là biết đại gia rồi


oan cho em quá  :Frown: (. Em chỉ là thằng  sai vặt khoan lỗ ốc thôi chủ đầu tư là bác Kem kia mà  :Frown: (

----------


## solero

Em đi mua lợn giống ạ:





Xem đàn lợn xuất chuồng đc mấy ký.







Lên tạm hình ạ.

----------


## Gamo

cha này phay sắt chứ phay pcb cái nỗi gì

----------


## Luyến

Theo tớ sài song mã bộ KR này chỉ cần dùng 1 motor kéo thôi còn 1 bên tháo visme ra. Lắp 2 bộ gần nhau thì ko cần 2 động cơ kéo

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

thực sự là một dự án tốn kém .nặng quá

----------


## solero

> thực sự là một dự án tốn kém .nặng quá


Nặng mới đầm bác ah.

----------


## solero

Dùng Step tích hợp này hay dùng driver rời IM483 các cụ nhỉ? Cùng hãng IMS cả.

----------


## Gamo

Sao mà đầu voi đuôi chuột thế? TB6560/TB6600 đi cho nó lành

----------


## solero

> Sao mà đầu voi đuôi chuột thế? TB6560/TB6600 đi cho nó lành


 Đang định mò lại mấy con L297-L298.

----------


## saudau

Song mã Y với Z lun mà dùng step thuờng vậy? Hóng vụ này hay nè. Mình cũng hăm he chế con song mã mini, phải ngâm kíu thật kỹ vụ này thôi.

----------


## solero

Tiếp tục hầu chuyện các cụ.

Mài ...


Xong ...


Phay...


Phay xong lại mài.


Bờ vai của em ý.

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, duonghoang, GORLAK, hung1706, saudau, secondhand

----------


## solero

Các cụ cho em hỏi là em gia công vai X xong rồi thì giờ khoan cái lỗ dưới đế này như nào để vuông góc ngon nhất ạ? Gá máy phay máy khoan ứ vừa.

Em tính gá máy tiện 4 chấu đc ko ạ?

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## saudau

Mấy cái cao cao vầy minh cứ dùng khoan bàn là xong thôi bác. Bác dùng 4 cây cảo C và 1 cái eke thép là khá ổn thôi. Đẩy cái bàn khoan lệch sang mọit bên, cảo cái eke lên măt bàn xong dùng 2 cảo C còn lại kẹp phôi vào cái eke rồi khoan. Khoan ít lỗ thôi nên cũng không tốn công mấy.

----------

Bongmayquathem, GOHOME

----------


## solero

> Song mã Y với Z lun mà dùng step thuờng vậy? Hóng vụ này hay nè. Mình cũng hăm he chế con song mã mini, phải ngâm kíu thật kỹ vụ này thôi.


Sao mọi người khinh rẻ step thế nhỉ? Một số hãng vẫn dùng có sao đâu.




> Mấy cái cao cao vầy minh cứ dùng khoan bàn là xong thôi bác. Bác dùng 4 cây cảo C và 1 cái eke thép là khá ổn thôi. Đẩy cái bàn khoan lệch sang mọit bên, cảo cái eke lên măt bàn xong dùng 2 cảo C còn lại kẹp phôi vào cái eke rồi khoan. Khoan ít lỗ thôi nên cũng không tốn công mấy.


Vậy sợ rung với độ vuông góc ổn ko cụ nhỉ?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Các cụ cho em hỏi là em gia công vai X xong rồi thì giờ khoan cái lỗ dưới đế này như nào để vuông góc ngon nhất ạ? Gá máy phay máy khoan ứ vừa.
> 
> Em tính gá máy tiện 4 chấu đc ko ạ?


vặn dưới đít vặn lên sau này cân chỉnh mệt hơn vặn trên xuống rồi, lấy dấu không chính xác nữa thì mệt lắm, kiếm được cụ nào có con máy phay ngang thì tốt , hôm nọ thấy có chỗ nó đang dã con máy cnc phay ngang

----------


## saudau

Ah. Mình ko khinh rẽ step nha cụ, toàn là im483 truớc giờ ko nè. Tại chưa làm dạng song mã bao giờ, với lại lo ngại bị mất bước bị lệch trục thôi chứ ko ỏhai chê nó, mình cũng đang định sonh mã chạy im483 thôi nè, là mình đang hóng kết cấu của mấy bác thôi.

Bác cứ kẹp eke khoan đi. Ko sao đâu, mà nhớ là phải kẹp bằng 2 cảo cho mỗi vị trí nhé,  tránh trường hợp kẹp lỏng nó xoay khi có lực đè của mũi khoan. Mình khoan lỗ 20 trở lại chưa thấy lệch lỗ nào. Hihihi

----------


## Tuấn

> Các cụ cho em hỏi là em gia công vai X xong rồi thì giờ khoan cái lỗ dưới đế này như nào để vuông góc ngon nhất ạ? Gá máy phay máy khoan ứ vừa.
> 
> Em tính gá máy tiện 4 chấu đc ko ạ?


Dài quá gá máy tiện có ổn không em không biết ạ, mà bác có khoan từ không ? kẹp nó vào đâu đấy....

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cách 1:
Có khoang từ thì tìm cái eke sắt vuông, kẹp cái phôi vào 1 mặt, hít khoang từ vào mặt kia.

Cách 2:
Tìm máy phay có đầu ngang vuông góc, kẹp lên rà đồng hồ, khoang chuẩn vuông góc luôn.

Cách 3:
Tìm cái máy phay cơ cao thật cao, đủ nhét cái vai vào, rà rà eke cho cái vai vuông rồi kẹp eto khoang.

3 cách đều ok, cho ra lỗ vuông góc với mặt đáy, em đã từng làm. Nghe cụ kem nói là em biết tìm ko ra máy rồi chứ có máy thì làm xong rồi. Nên cách thứ 1 là phù hợp.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Nam CNC

trình cơ khí cu kem này còn kém quá ..... tui là phang cách 1 của romeo là xong , dù gì nó là lổ ren thôi chứ có chốt định vị đâu . Làm cho kì công vào , mấy bộ combo đó cũng cấp C5 là hết , kết cấu ngàm C khó cứng vững hơn ray , thử xong hết đi rồi biết.

----------


## emptyhb

tháo bớt nhôm bàn máy gỗ ra. chạy kiểu bore xử đẹp mấy lỗ này xong lại lắp lại thôi.

----------


## solero

Cám ơn các cụ em kẹp lên máy tiện mâm cặp 4 chấu xử gọn rồi ạ. Taro M10 luôn.

----------


## hoctap256

> Song mã Y với Z lun mà dùng step thuờng vậy? Hóng vụ này hay nè. Mình cũng hăm he chế con song mã mini, phải ngâm kíu thật kỹ vụ này thôi.


jingdiao vẫn dùng step và giá 1 con 3040 của nó là 22500 $, bản servo là 25000$

----------

Bongmayquathem, saudau

----------


## secondhand

Ôi mẹ ơi! 1 con phay PCB khủng khiếp, nhưng với 2 con bulong 10 thì quá yếu so với cái vai lực sĩ này á bác kem

----------


## solero

> Ôi mẹ ơi! 1 con phay PCB khủng khiếp, nhưng với 2 con bulong 10 thì quá yếu so với cái vai lực sĩ này á bác kem


Em nghe nói 1 con M10 chịu được hơn 1 tấn không biết có phải không ạ?

----------


## GOHOME

Em nghĩ với trọng lượng X Z và spindle khi chạy nhanh hai vai nó. ... đưa võng.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em nghe nói 1 con M10 chịu được hơn 1 tấn không biết có phải không ạ?


Em chơi có 2 con M8 thôi ạ. Không biết có yếu lắm không nhỉ.  :Frown:

----------


## ngocpham

Chơi xếp hình 3 con thành tam giác hoặc 4 con thành chữ nhật đi mấy bác. Mình còn chỗ dặt thì tiếc gì mà ko thêm mấy con

----------


## tranphong248

bác Kem cho e hỏi ngu xíu. Theo như hình thì liên kết 2 vai bằng mối hàn rồi mới phay ( mài). Như vậy khi phay xong thì các mối hàn còn liên kết không? Nếu mình xoay trở cái vai để phay mặt khác thì có bị lệch 2 cái vai không vạy bác.

Thanks

----------


## huuminhsh

hàn không ngấu, phay mặt nào hàn mặt đó ,phay tới đâu mất vết hàn tới đó. em đoán vậy  :Big Grin: 
mà sao bác chủ dùng dao mảnh tròn để phá cái góc đó ta .có chút bối rối.

----------


## hung1706

Cái này mà hàn ngấu vô thì phay ra nước mắt á  :Big Grin: .
Nhưng nếu là em làm cái vai như thế thì em sẽ làm cái mặt bản mã vuông phía dưới. Khoan cho 4 lỗ ốc bắt xuống mặt đế, 2 hay 4 lỗ taro ren để cân vuông góc Z, nếu làm thêm chốt định vị càng tốt  :Big Grin: .
Thanks các bác đã nghe em chém gió hehe

----------


## solero

Hàn tất cả các mặt các cụ ah. Hàn vừa phải để giữ thôi không ngấu. Phay lần 1 được 3 mặt lắp ghép luôn, các lần sau phay để lấy thẩm mỹ thôi ạ.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## solero

> mà sao bác chủ dùng dao mảnh tròn để phá cái góc đó ta .có chút bối rối.


Dùng chip R6 phá cho nhanh. Xong ăn tinh và lấy góc bằng endmill ạ.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Hàn tất cả các mặt các cụ ah. Hàn vừa phải để giữ thôi không ngấu. Phay lần 1 được 3 mặt lắp ghép luôn, các lần sau phay để lấy thẩm mỹ thôi ạ.


Hàn ngấu thì phay theo kiểu gấu.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> Hàn ngấu thì phay theo kiểu gấu.


Lúc nào cụ chỉ em nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Bất kỳ lúc nào.

----------

solero

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê quá , lúc xong lấy máy test cục sắt làm cái sơ mi 6.35-6 , nếu xài ok xem như cái máy combo tốt nghiệp vậy.... hehehe , mấy ông màu mè hoa lá cành quá.

----------


## solero

> ghê quá , lúc xong lấy máy test cục sắt làm cái sơ mi 6.35-6 , nếu xài ok xem như cái máy combo tốt nghiệp vậy.... hehehe , mấy ông màu mè hoa lá cành quá.


Máy phay PCB cụ ơi. Màu mè sao bằng quảng cáo sờ pín với máy cũ của cụ?

----------


## Nam CNC

tía phay có PCB thôi mà màu mè cỡ đó thằng cha CKD nó cười rụng răng với chú Nhat sơn hôm qua nhậu kìa ..... heheh hèn gì ngồi xa giờ mới hiểu nó cười cái giề .... À nhớ rồi 2 chú đó còn ngồi chung với thằng Gà mờ nữa hahahaha. Gamo giờ mới biết cái máy hoành tráng này chỉ phay PCB thôi mà ông này ổng làm quá mạng , thôi lỡ thì lên luôn AC servo luôn cho nó tận dụng tốc độ , chứ xài step là anh em hiểu làm phay kim loại.


----Trời cha Kem cứ chọt ngoáy cái vụ quảng cáo quăng bom sờ pin 2nd , nghề của chàng mà , nói không ngoa chứ , từ lúc xuất hiện em bán hàng trên mạng anh em bán hàng khác mạnh dạn quăng bom theo quá trời , chứ suốt ngày hình ảnh với con số làm cái giề , phải chém gió dạt dào nó mới vui chứ , cho nó tóc gió thôi bay như lão Tuấn luôn.

----------


## Gamo

Nói chung là phí tiền  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC, solero

----------


## Khoa C3

> Nói chung là phí tiền 
> 
> Máy này chỉ phay sắt là hợp, phay PCB ko ngon


PCB làm bằng sắt thì sao?

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Nhà nghèo phay PCB bằng step thôi. Đang chờ đại ra tài trợ ACServo.

----------


## CKD

Người ta thích, người ta làm thôi.
Mấy cụ thèm mà cứ chém gió hà, há há.

Mà cái vụ PCB này tui khui hay nhỉ, mấy con khũng bố sau này toàn lấy mác PCB rồi đổ thừa tại CKD xúi. Hic hic.. mấy cụ khoai tây vào đây thấy PCB kiểu này, khóc thét bỏ chạy hết.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## solero

> Mà cái vụ PCB này tui khui hay nhỉ, mấy con khũng bố sau này toàn lấy mác PCB rồi đổ thừa tại CKD xúi. Hic hic.. mấy cụ khoai tây vào đây thấy PCB kiểu này, khóc thét bỏ chạy hết.


Tất cả tội lỗi là do cụ hết.

----------


## Gamo

> Người ta thích, người ta làm thôi.
> Mấy cụ thèm mà cứ chém gió hà, há há.
> 
> Mà cái vụ PCB này tui khui hay nhỉ, mấy con khũng bố sau này toàn lấy mác PCB rồi đổ thừa tại CKD xúi. Hic hic.. mấy cụ khoai tây vào đây thấy PCB kiểu này, khóc thét bỏ chạy hết.


Tên CKD là chiên da xúi bậy...   :Wink:

----------


## Tuanlm

Thím CKD lập thớt phay PCB cho anh em học tập đi. Mấy nhóc SV ghiền lắm, hỏi hoài mà tui méo biết chi.

----------


## solero

Tiếp tục sâu hàng hầu các cụ.

6 bộ combo KR trong đó 4 bộ KR30 và 2 bộ KR33


Bàn T kiêm trục Y của em nó. Hơi xí nên em mài lại








Kẹp spindle bằng sắt.

----------

CKD, hung1706, Tuanlm

----------


## solero

Gá thử lên hình xem dư lào.

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Ga con, GOHOME, huanpt, hung1706, Luyến, ngocpham, saudau, secondhand

----------


## solero

Các cụ cho hỏi cái cục tròn tròn trên bàn T này nó là cái gì mà nghe chừng có giá nhỉ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Chắc để lắp nhanh đồ gá , zero point?

----------


## solero

EM đang muốn tháo ra mà chưa tháo được, tính cắt bỏ thì nghe đâu 79 đồng/khoanh, haizz

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Tiếp tục sâu hàng hầu các cụ.
> 
> 6 bộ combo KR trong đó 4 bộ KR30 và 2 bộ KR33
> 
> 
> Bàn T kiêm trục Y của em nó. Hơi xí nên em mài lại
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cái gá sờ pín đẹp quá đi mất. Cụ tự DIY luôn hả cụ

----------

nhatson

----------


## solero

> Cái gá sờ pín đẹp quá đi mất. Cụ tự DIY luôn hả cụ


Vâng cụ ạ. Làm hơi tốn công nhưng mà cũng chim ưng ạ. Còn dư 1 cái cho cụ nào nếu thích ạ.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Ây xẩy. E là e kết nổ đĩa cái gá này luôn cụ ạ. Cụ ib giá e xem có khênh đc ko ạ

----------


## Luyến

Ah. Cụ này làm máy đến đâu roài nhể ko thấy tét.

----------


## solero

Đang ỉm đi không được cụ lại bới ra. Em đang chạy đét lai dự ớn khác. Chết tới ..mít rồi ạ

----------


## Gamo

Lại bán sắt vụn thôi

----------


## hoctap256

> Lại bán sắt vụn thôi


bán ve chai ăn gà rang muối keke

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Mãi chưa thấy video máy chạy, hóng hóng  :Confused:

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Mãi chưa thấy video máy chạy, hóng hóng


Các Bác cứ chém vô tư... 
E hóng..., Lượm được gì thì lượm... 
Hehehe

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

2 bộ combo trên 1 trục chắc lắm đây... 
Tốn money cũng khá lắm đây... 
A ý có nhiều money..., Mình chơi đồ Gỗ thủ công... 
Hihiii

----------

